# Roof Sheathing



## InspMO (Dec 10, 2009)

Is there anyone out there that still sees lumber roof sheathing as described in R803.1 on with asphalt shingles :?:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

Nope


----------



## RJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

Not on new!


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

No. Haven't seen lumber sheathing for asphalt shingles in years.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

InspMo,

I've seen some in Shawnee, Oklahoma on new home construction within the past few months.  Back in the 60's and 70s; we used demensional lumber (boards) for roof and shiplap for sub-flooring.  We installed shiplap diaganoly for sub-flooring; and then added plywood sheathing or hardwood flooring on top.  Had no clue that there even was a code, much less Section R503 requirements.  Maybe they came by and took pictures and notes.   

An advantage of using demensional lumber (spaced using 8d nail) on the roof; was that roof leak damage was usually confined to small areas where you could cut out the bad spots and replace it with just a small length of board.

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

Sadly, no I haven't seen any on new buildings.

Most of the repairs to older buildings replace it with OSB or plywood.

On those older buldings I often see shiplap used for the wall sheathing as well as the roof and sub-flooring. Typically with cement/concrete remnants on them as the boards were first used as forms to pour the foundation walls, then re-used as sheathing.

Talk about limiting waste on a project! Or should I say 'green building techniques'...


----------



## Wendell (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

InspectMo, We have a few houses in Willow Springs Mo. using this.


----------



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

Not in years, MO


----------



## jim baird (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Roof Sheathing

Not on roofs but I installed a diagonal plank subfloor on a house in 1977!


----------

